# fog lights connect to headlamp?



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi
i just bought fog lights for my 92 sentra 1.6l auto. i was wondering if I could connect it to the headlamp connection. 

or 

should i connect it to the side lamp connection. ie the orange light next to the headlight?

the guy gave me wiring and a switch and a fuse. i would prefer to have the lights to be controlled from the inside with the switch. but how do i get the wiring to the battery from the car interior?


thanks
mk


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

You could probably do this a few ways, but here goes the easiest two I think:
1: check your fuse box and run the power wire for the fogs to the head lights fuse and run all the other wiring accordingly- that way the fogs will come on whenever the head lights do...

2: run a new switch on the dashboard- follow the instructions that I hope came with the fogs and run your power wire from the battery through the firewall (you may have to make your own hole) and run that to a switch. That way you can turn them on whenever you want. 

If you're looking for a spot to mount the switch, on my 94, there is a removable piece right under the speedo and above the tilt release (probably where some option switch should be- that makes for an easy and clean install) its the perfect size for most switches...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

.


> i would prefer to have the lights to be controlled from the inside with the switch. but how do i get the wiring to the battery from the car interior?


Mine is a hole drilled in the firewall, near the brake master cylinder.

If you decide to have them operated with a dedicated switch, I'd suggest you also go out and buy a relay. This makes it easier on the switch because most are not designed to handle all the power that goes to the lights and can overheat.

If they're just fogs, you may not want to have them on all the time so having a switch is the best compromise.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

did u buy the OEM foglights or aftermarket?? I bought the OEM and I have no idea how it would stay on the bumper. I think im missing a part. anybody have pics of them please post.


----------



## phil_minchoff (Oct 29, 2002)

I bought a set of aftermarket PIAA fogs. They just drill into the bumper. You said you bought OEM fogs, did they give you the OEM switch as well? You could probably just follow the same path the assembly line did with running wires and fuses and such...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i had aftermarket foggies before I bought a SE-R bumper. those had a frame for the lights. the OEM doesnt


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

mk_sentra said:


> *hi
> i just bought fog lights for my 92 sentra 1.6l auto. i was wondering if I could connect it to the headlamp connection.
> *


Ok, here's my setup... my foglamps are screwed to the screws under the bumper, there's like 5 or 6 screws with enough space to put the fogs without the need to drill anything.... now if you have a soltering iron and some idea how to do the wiring: go find a 30AMP Relay and relay socket and do the wiring this way, when you turn on the park lamps (corner lamps) from inside the car (1st position) it gives the relay +12v to coil and only uses like 150mA, then get a fused line from the battery possitive (10 amps usually) to one side of the relay, the other side goes to both fog lamps... get ground from bumper or chassis so when i have the corner lamps on (not the turn signals) the fogs are also on... no holes to drill, no internal switches that may become hot and a very clean install. I installed the relay on the relay box at the engine... some cars has an empty space marked as FOG Lamps. Also dont use plastic tape to cover the solderings or wires, better go to RadioShack and find some HeatShrink tubing... 

Good luck!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *did u buy the OEM foglights or aftermarket?? I bought the OEM and I have no idea how it would stay on the bumper. I think im missing a part. anybody have pics of them please post. *


I have installed the factory OEM on mine. You have to cut out the scoupes underneath the headlight and they mount there in the bumper for a nice clean factory look. The kit comes with a black plastic housing so the bumper cut dosen't have to be perfect. But in retrospect, it would have been much easier to install them SE-R style, no cutting involved (mounrted underneath the grill).


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely go with a relay regardless of what you tap into. Why have the power travel all the way into the cabin, only to travel back out again. Plus, why run all that power thru the switch.

Better to hook up the lights as close as possible to power source, and just let the switch control the relay.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I hooked mine into the corner lamp so whenever I turn on the running lights, they come on. It was really simple, just find a hot wire in the loom going to the back of the corners and put in a splice on that wire using the power wire. Just run the other wires accordingly.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Post the same thing one year ago,
read this thread.

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=77144&highlight=fog+lights

Oops...didn't realize this thread is almost 3 years old... :thumbdwn:


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

well i know the post id old but i hooked my fogs up the the side amber light and its blowing the fuse if i hook it up to the turn signals will it do the same thing???


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

all you have to do is put in a larger fuse, 20 amp should be enough...I have my mirrors and fog lights hooked up to my turn signals and it was blowing fuses so I just put in a larger fuse...like I said, 20 should work great.

Steffen


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

but isnt that bad for the circuit, it will burn the wires wont it


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine has been running like that for about a month now and there hasn't been any problems...it just lets more juice flow through the wires...maybe try a 15 first and if that doesn't work then go to a 20.


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

i have my fogs wired to a switch, so all your saying to wire them to the corners or headlights just splice the power wire into the correct wire? seems simple enough


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

yep...all you have to buy is a box of blue wire splices...they are about $5/box of like 20


----------

